# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  St. Malachy's Prophecy

## Axion

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prophecy_of_the_Popes

https://archive.is/Rthh4#selection-89.0-89.132


I would position Paul 2 as flower of flowers, this is prolonging the times by two another pontiffs!? thus I see the current jezuit (sun symbol) pope Francis not as last as many suggest but as From The Labor From Then Sun ...






the fact that these prophecies were forgotten and rediscovered later from some skeptical perspective is giving me an notion that some pope used these prophecies in own benefit editing their true list, tho that would affect maybe the middle rows and like that could make problem to the authenticity but could not defect anyhow the last lines eg. labor of the sun i.e. the jesuit symbol (the loyolas illuminism) 

this notion is not assumption but known practice in vatican throughout the centuries, which could be used for the list disbandment, but if there is lexical comparison of the source probably it would be easily demystified if there is any forgery in it ...

----------


## Axion

I have clone of the same thread on PolFor and it would be good contribution to that discussion to be shared here, probably eager still to found opinions on the proposed revision of mine to the most accepted earlier assumptions ...

----------

